# Double Barrel & Winding?



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

I've recently aquired a manual wind with a double barrel - something entirely new to me - can anyone give me some details of how these work etc? Also, do these movements still get the same resistance when winding as a conventional manual wind?

Some images:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

basicly the same as single barrel but you will get more power reserve :thumbup:

nice watch by the way


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Dusty said:


> basicly the same as single barrel but you will get more power reserve :thumbup:
> 
> nice watch by the way


oh ok - but is there the same resistance as the mainspring approaches wound?


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I think there is less, heres one of my twins!

Sorry about the picture quality, oh and it should last about 45/48 hours from fully wound and tick nice and smoothly.

Enjoy.


----------

